# 2nd annual Cody Ellison Memorial Fishing Tournament



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

The 2nd annual Cody Ellison Memorial fishing tournament is once again in the planning stages. The tournament will be held on October 1st at the Trinity Center in Vanderbilt, TX. This tournament benefits local graduating seniors who are interested in going to college in pursuit of a sports/coaching degree. Last year we had 63 boats and earned over 20K for the scholarship fund after prize payouts and expenses. The tournament is a 3 slot redfish stringer with a team of up to 4 members. Live, dead, and arti's are allowed. Last year the side pot was the spot pot. This year we are looking into adding one or more side pots. Raffle tickets will also be on sale pre tournament and also at the weigh in. Last year we had a number of nice raffle items including: a "loaded" tackle box, shimano reels w/rods, reels, wading gear, fishing accesories, AND a Coastline trailer that was generously donated by Marty at Coastline Trailers. This year we are trying to increase the amount of payouts to the anglers AND increase the scholarship money for the seniors. Also, we are working hard to obtain bigger and better items for the raffle prize packages.

If you would like to become a sponsor or donate an item for the raffle you can pm me or email me at [email protected] or email Bradley Ellison at [email protected]. Or you can call me at 936-827-1506 or Bradley at 361-550-1173. If you are interested in fishing the tournament pm or email me your address and I will put you on the mailing list for when the entry form is finalized.

Specific details will be posted as soon as they are finalized.

May your fishin always be catchin
-Mike


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Look for entry forms to be released in June!


----------

